# R 'n' D Race Park OPEN XMAS



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

R 'n' D Race Park will open at 3pm on Dec. 25th and Jan 1st for on-road racing. Racing will start at 7pm. 10th scale and 12th scale. Even 18th scale if they show up. Come on out and play with those nice new toys.
R 'n' D Race park
1275 Mt Read Blvd
Rochester, NY 14606
585-254-8950
www.rndracepark.com


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

Bump it up thanks


----------

